# I am now a two house owner



## debodun (Aug 6, 2021)

Closing went smoothly. Here is the key to my next abode. Too hot this weekend to do much moving - heat and humidity on the rampage again. The only thing that really bothered me was that my buying agent made $7200 for just standing in the house while I looked around.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 6, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2021)

Wow, Deb!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lizzie00 (Aug 6, 2021)

debodun said:


> Closing went smoothly. Here is the key to my next abode.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay….you did GOOD!!!!!!


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2021)

And you never thought I'd do it!


----------



## terry123 (Aug 6, 2021)

Congrats Deb.  Enjoy your new home!!


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2021)

The person selling is getting a divorce. I just wonder why she couldn't continue to live there.


----------



## Devi (Aug 6, 2021)

Could be a lot of reasons, Deb. Including that she wanted to change her surroundings from her married home.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 6, 2021)

debodun said:


> The person selling is getting a divorce. I just wonder why she couldn't continue to live there.


A lot of reasons, Deb.  Being divorced myself, sometimes the memories are too much to stay. A lot of other things also. Unless a person has been there its hard to understand.


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2021)

Maybe because I never married, I can't understand, or I am just too detached from a realtionship perspective. My parents both died in the house, and that never bothered me. A house is just a box where I keep my stuff.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 6, 2021)

Congrats!!


debodun said:


> The only thing that really bothered me was that my buying agent made $7200 for just standing in the house while I looked around.


That is the way these thing work.  Got to remember that the agent spends a lot of time with people who don't end up buying or that take a really long time to decide.  So it doesn't work out as well for them as it may appear.  I almost never use a buyers agent, I contact the seller's agent directly.  That way the agent gets 2x the commission and has more incentive to push my offer, and sometimes they will lower their commission to make my offer more competitive.


----------



## Lara (Aug 6, 2021)

_  _

_......Congratulations on your......._
*!!! Home Sweet Home !!!*
_.....May it bring you much Joy.....
.....I'm so happy for you Deb!!....._


----------



## Lee (Aug 6, 2021)

Congrats Deb, it has been a long journey for you. 

But the realtor did do a lot more than just stand around and that commission gets split. Showing homes is not an easy job, I did it for a few years in my younger days.


----------



## feywon (Aug 6, 2021)

Hope the sale of  current, soon to be previous home goes as smoothly.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2021)

Yaaaay, you did it, Deb! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## win231 (Aug 6, 2021)

debodun said:


> The person selling is getting a divorce. I just wonder why she couldn't continue to live there.


Often, if the judge declares the house community property, it has to be sold & the money divided.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 6, 2021)

I must have missed the pictures of Deb's new house.
Will be looking forward to it  after she gets settled in.

Best wishes to Deb in her new home.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 6, 2021)

debodun said:


> The only thing that *really* bothered me was that my buying agent made $7200 for just standing in the house while I looked around.


Jeeze Deb, did you have to say that?
Congratulations anyway.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 6, 2021)

Congrats, Deb. It is a great step toward your independence. IMO, you should think long and hard about moving all that "stuff" in your old home. Call Goodwill, Salvation Army. a local shelter, or as a last resort 1-800-gotjunk. The few dollars that you may get some time in the future is outweighed by dealing with people who only want to pay pennies on the dollar.


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> I must have missed the pictures of Deb's new house.
> Will be looking forward to it  after she gets settled in.
> 
> Best wishes to Deb in her new home.


This is the house before the owner moved out:

https://www.realtor.com/realestatea...pendence-Row_Stillwater_NY_12170_M38548-76478


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 6, 2021)

Thanks  Deb.

What do  you plan on changing?


----------



## Chet (Aug 6, 2021)

debodun said:


> Closing went smoothly. Here is the key to my next abode. Too hot this weekend to do much moving - heat and humidity on the rampage again. The only thing that really bothered me was that my buying agent made $7200 for just standing in the house while I looked around.
> 
> View attachment 177355


Get new locks put on the doors. You don't know how many others of the ones you have are floating around and who has them. A realtor, unfortunately can be a necessary evil if you don't know squat about home buying. The one you got, hopefully looked out for your interests and kept you away from expensive pitfalls.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 6, 2021)

This looks like an excellent purchase...even in today's inflated housing market.  The house looks to be in good shape, and well taken care of.  The basement area, especially, looks like the previous owners did a good job.  

Now, if you can rid yourself of your present place, and all the problems it has...your life will be Much better.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 6, 2021)

​


----------



## bowmore (Aug 6, 2021)

Blessing for your new home
We *pray* that the Lord *bless* your *house* and *protect* all who dwell within it. ... May the Lord *bless* you and keep you. May he shine his face upon you and always be gracious toward you. May the Lord life up his countenance to you and give you everlasting peace.
A traditional gift for the new home; a candle, a piece of bread and salt
A candle so you will always have light
Bread so you will never be hungry
Salt to chase away evil spirits


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2021)

Thank you for all the well-wishes.

I never had to get dressed so many times on one day or write so many checks.

The closing required 7 personal checks along with the 5 bank checks.

I got home and thought I could relax and got comfortable, then someone inquired about cutting boards I had for sale on Marketplace. Had to get dressed.

Got comfy again and a lawn guy called and said he was on his way. Get dressed.

When he left, I got comfortable again. Then an hour later a mower repair guy called and said he could come about 6:30pm. I'll have to get dressed again!

I'm wearing out my clothes.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 6, 2021)

You are right deb, don't think anyone thought you'd do it.  BUT You DID!  L'chaim


----------



## Remy (Aug 6, 2021)

It's adorable. Your items will fit right in there. Congratulations!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2021)

The seller had her kitsch outside. Mine will be inside.


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


My aunt and I were talking about that. We reached a conclusion that home is where your computer is.


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2021)

I'm having a roofer come on Monday to sign the contract to replace the whole roof, which is the original and almost 25 years old.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 6, 2021)

Nice going Deb. Be happy there and good luck with your new house.


----------



## Devi (Aug 6, 2021)

I'm so pleased for you, Deb!! Good job!


----------



## Jules (Aug 6, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Thanks  Deb.
> 
> What do  you plan on changing?


As Chet said, change your locks.

Adding, a Big Congratulations on your new home.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 6, 2021)

​


----------



## Llynn (Aug 6, 2021)

I'm happy for you. Wishing you nothing but joy in your new home.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 6, 2021)

debodun said:


> Closing went smoothly. Here is the key to my next abode. Too hot this weekend to do much moving - heat and humidity on the rampage again. The only thing that really bothered me was that my buying agent made $7200 for just standing in the house while I looked around.
> 
> View attachment 177355


Real estate agents are not my favourite people.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 6, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Jeeze Deb, did you have to say that?
> Congratulations anyway.


Never met a realtor who just stood around. Well, they do, but only while you're looking.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 6, 2021)

Congrats, Deb!

Looking forward to fresh fodder


----------



## JonDouglas (Aug 6, 2021)

debodun said:


> Closing went smoothly. Here is the key to my next abode. Too hot this weekend to do much moving - heat and humidity on the rampage again. The only thing that really bothered me was that my buying agent made $7200 for just standing in the house while I looked around.
> 
> View attachment 177355


Congratulations and best wishes to you moving forward on all of this.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 6, 2021)

Great news. I hope you will be very happy in your new home. It looks very spacious. It will be fun to add your personal touches.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 6, 2021)

See...things are looking up.    Best of blessings in your new home Deb.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Aug 6, 2021)

Well done Deb, wishing you much happiness in your new home !


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 7, 2021)

That looks like a delightful home. Good choice.


debodun said:


> This is the house before the owner moved out:
> 
> https://www.realtor.com/realestatea...pendence-Row_Stillwater_NY_12170_M38548-76478


t is a sweet


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 7, 2021)

debodun said:


> This is the house before the owner moved out:
> 
> https://www.realtor.com/realestatea...pendence-Row_Stillwater_NY_12170_M38548-76478


Wow! That is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 7, 2021)

Deb,, may I suggest that you  trim back two of the bushes  that look  too close to your new house?
The pictures  doesn't  give  close look at  them.


----------



## Colleen (Aug 7, 2021)

debodun said:


> Closing went smoothly. Here is the key to my next abode. Too hot this weekend to do much moving - heat and humidity on the rampage again. The only thing that really bothered me was that my buying agent made $7200 for just standing in the house while I looked around.
> 
> View attachment 177355


You got off cheap. I always think it's a total rip-off to give the agent(s) that 6% but that's the way it is. We'll be going through it (again) in the spring but this time we'll be moving 2100 miles and I'm not looking forward to giving Atlas Van Lines $15,000


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2021)

Again, thank you to all the well-wishers. 

I started moving things this morning around 6 am before it got to hot. I was running in circles in my mind how to do it, then I just figured - do it methodically. I started in the front upstairs bedoom. Loaded the car twice, two trips, 4.5 hours and I am probbaly 1/4 through emptying that room. Mostly LP record albums, stuffed animals, some bedding, boxes of playing cards and some art. I'm done for today - too hot now.


----------



## helenbacque (Aug 7, 2021)

Congratulations.  Lovely home.  I hope you will be both happy and content there.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2021)

Congratulations on your new home Deb, looks very nice!  Wishing you many years of happiness there.


----------



## Jules (Aug 7, 2021)

Just a suggestion for moving.  Start with the things that you’ll actually be using and any valuables.  Leave the things you’ll be selling in the old house.  Maybe you’ll want shelves in the garage so that you can keep available for display any time you want.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 7, 2021)

Jules said:


> Just a suggestion for moving.  Start with the things that you’ll actually be using and any valuables.  Leave the things you’ll be selling in the old house.  Maybe you’ll want shelves in the garage so that you can keep available for display any time you want.


Take a look at the pictures of her moving sale https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/moving-sale-july-31-aug-1-2021.638/


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2021)

I did hear back from one estate sale company and the email said to call her. When I did she said call her back in an hour because she was on the road and the phone interferred with her GPS.


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2021)

Jules said:


> Just a suggestion for moving.  Start with the things that you’ll actually be using and any valuables.  Leave the things you’ll be selling in the old house.  Maybe you’ll want shelves in the garage so that you can keep available for display any time you want.


Thanks but I'd probably move the "valuables' last as I am not living in my new house until I can get some big furniture moved. Don't want to leave my precious things in an unoccupied house.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 7, 2021)

debodun said:


> Thanks bur I'd probably move the "valuables' last as I am not living in my new house until I can get soem big furniture moved. Don't want to leave my precious things in an unoccupied house.


That makes sense but I would encourage you to sort out only the very few things that you will actually need to set up housekeeping in your new home.

I moved into my little apartment over twelve years ago with way too much stuff.  I’m still purging and disposing of things that I thought had value or that I might need.

I can’t tell you how much time and energy I’ve wasted dragging this stuff around.

I remember an SF member that said all we need is a bed, dresser, television, and a chair!  I would add a computer, telephone, one box of kitchen items, one box of towels and linens, and a very few wash and wear clothes.  Maybe  one very uncomfortable chair for the occasional visitor.


----------



## Jules (Aug 7, 2021)

debodun said:


> Thanks but I'd probably move the "valuables' last as I am not living in my new house until I can get some big furniture moved. Don't want to leave my precious things in an unoccupied house.


Right.  You need to wait until you’re sleeping in your new abode.


----------



## Knight (Aug 7, 2021)

bowmore said:


> Take a look at the pictures of her moving sale https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/moving-sale-july-31-aug-1-2021.638/


I wonder if buying a few of these & storing her yard sale items on them in her garage to wheel out in future yard sales would save her a lot of work.
https://www.amazon.com/Safco-Produc...eywords=wheeled+tables&qid=1628381534&sr=8-74


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2021)

My first moving trip today was mainly relocating my playing card collection. I have 799 decks of cards and they are surprisingly heavy! I had to take many decks out of some boxes to be able to even lift them. Now you'll ask, "Why do you need 799 decks of playing cards?" My answer - just another of my hobbies. You'd be surprised at the variety in cards and some deck backs can be works of art. I have advertising cards, nature, animals... there's no end to it. For instance - this double deck set with photos of glass tableware:



This is the closet where the collection was stored:


----------



## feywon (Aug 8, 2021)

@debodun said  "Why do you need 799 decks of playing cards?"  People have often asked me similar things about my many boxes of books, which i have most often moved in a certain size box from liquor stores that will hold a couple of dozen each but not be 'too heavy'.  This last move our boxes of books took up more space than all our furniture and personal items combined. But i have ones i've had  5 and 6 decades.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 8, 2021)

Congratulations, @debodun !  Wishing you many happy years in your new home!


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2021)

Now I have to figure out who to notify, if necessary, about my address change. What's confusing is that I will maintain my *mailing address which is a post office box*. Only my physical address will change.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 8, 2021)

debodun said:


> Now I have to figure out who to notify, if necessary, about my address change. What's confusing is that I will maintain my *mailing address which is a post office box*. Only my physical address will change.


Deb,

You should also check on your NYS STAR benefit.  I’m not sure how it will work while you still own both properties.

https://www.tax.ny.gov/star/


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2021)

debodun said:


> My first moving trip today was mainly relocating my playing card collection. I have 799 decks of cards and they are surprisingly heavy! I had to take many decks out of some boxes to be able to even lift them. Now you'll ask, "Why do you need 799 decks of playing cards?" My answer - just another of my hobbies. You'd be surprised at the variety in cards and some deck backs can be works of art. I have advertising cards, nature, animals... there's no end to it. For instance - this double deck set with photos of glass tableware:
> 
> View attachment 177736
> 
> ...



quote... ''. _You'd be surprised at the variety in cards and some deck backs can be works of art. I have advertising cards, nature, animals... there's no end to it. For instance - this double deck set with photos of glass tableware:''_

Yes but Deb,... nice to look at but but don't let them become a burden to you take photos of  your favourite ones to look at.. and get rid /sell the rest... don't make the mistake of making the new house another hoarding paradise..


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 8, 2021)

debodun said:


> Now I have to figure out who to notify, if necessary, about my address change. What's confusing is that I will maintain my *mailing address which is a post office box*. Only my physical address will change.


Notify the post office where you currently get your mail.
And, yes, it is necessary.


----------



## Knight (Aug 8, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Yes but Deb,... nice to look at but but don't let them become a burden to you take photos of  your favourite ones to look at.. and get rid /sell the rest... don't make the mistake of making the new house another hoarding paradise..


From another thread by Deb.
Quote
The spring after my mom passed in November 2006, I had a few estate sellers in. The consensus of their assessments was that I didn't have enough "high-end" items to make it worth it to them or me, and that I'd probably end up owing them money to do an estate sale.

15 years later that & more to hoard.  But that is what I think only because of the mountain of stuff shown in other threads. The good news is there is no attic or 2nd. floor to store stuff saving her the possibility of falling while setting up yard sales.


----------



## Jules (Aug 8, 2021)

debodun said:


> You'd be surprised at the


@debodun You’re forever surprising us.


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Deb,
> 
> You should also check on your NYS STAR benefit.  I’m not sure how it will work while you still own both properties.
> 
> https://www.tax.ny.gov/star/


My attorney already told me at the closing that I can only have the STAR exemption on ONE house, so for now, I'm staying at _status quo_ since my old house has a higher assessment.


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2021)

The seller told me at the closing on Friday that she still had her lawn ornaments to move which are outside. They were still there on Sunday, so I called her. She said she was just on her way over to get them and they'd be gone by today. She also offered to loan me bins to pack my things and said she'd leave them at by back door "first thing Monday". Guess what - lawn ornaments still at that house and no bins at the door.


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2021)

Okay, I just looked out and there were 5 bins by my back door. I guess her definition of "first thing in the morning" is hours different from mine. I'll know about the ornaments tomorrow.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 9, 2021)

debodun said:


> And you never thought I'd do it!


I confess, I did not, but I am so glad you did.  I also think real estate agents make far too much money.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 9, 2021)

debodun said:


> Closing went smoothly. Here is the key to my next abode. Too hot this weekend to do much moving - heat and humidity on the rampage again. The only thing that really bothered me was that my buying agent made $7200 for just standing in the house while I looked around.
> 
> View attachment 177355


Make sure you change the locks right away.  There is no way to know how keys the previous owners gave out.


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Make sure you change the locks right away.  There is no way to know how keys the previous owners gave out.


She said she gave me all the keys, but you know there always strays.


----------



## Jules (Aug 9, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Make sure you change the locks right away. There is no way to know how keys the previous owners gave out.


If you’re paying a locksmith to do this, consider getting digital locks.  We did it on the front door for access by emergency crews and also in the garage entry.  One less key to dig out when your hands are full.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 9, 2021)

No not stray keys,, but copies  could have been made before you got them.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 9, 2021)

Jules said:


> If you’re paying a locksmith to do this, consider getting digital locks.  We did it on the front door for access by emergency crews and also in the garage entry.  One less key to dig out when your hands are full.


We always changed the locks ourselves, but the digital lock sounds really good for the ER access.


----------



## Jules (Aug 9, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> We always changed the locks ourselves, but the digital lock sounds really good for the ER access.


They were pricey.  Buy them on sale.  DH does these things himself and even with his son here helping, it was fiddly. They finally broke down and called the help line.  One sentence was missing from the instructions. 

If I were on my own, I’d have to hire someone to do these little chores.  That’s just the way it would be.  

Our neighbour was the inspiration for us getting them.  She has had to allow ambulance attendants into her home twice.


----------



## Knight (Aug 9, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I confess, I did not, but I am so glad you did.  I also think real estate agents make far too much money.


Did you notice the real estate agent was a relative of the seller?  Then there is the fee usually 6% so the difference between the original $265,000.00 & the selling price of $288,000.00  covers that fee leaving the seller with a little more than the original listing price after the fee is deducted.


It is great she is moving to a clean well kept home so much  better health wise. It should be interesting to read future posts by Deb about the selling price of the home she described as a disaster.


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2021)

I has an appointment with a roofer to sign a contract for a new roof on my new house. He was supposed to come today between 1 and 2 pm. It is now almost 2:10pm and no roofer or even a phone call to let me know.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 10, 2021)

@debodun    I'm so happy for you and your new home. This will be a great chance for you to downsize your household inventory. Don't try and do everything yourself, please ask for help. Hope the sale of the house you're bidding goodbye to goes well. ENJOY....ENJOY....ENJOY.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2021)

Bins and boxes filled to the capacity I can manage with a small part of my knickknack collection waiting for my next trip.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> Bins and boxes filled to the capacity I can manage with a small part of my knickknack collection waiting for my next trip.
> 
> View attachment 178357


Deb,

The thing that I don’t understand about collections is why we keep more of any one item than we can use or attractively display and enjoy.

In my own case I have collections of paperweights, postcards, local vintage advertising, local stoneware, local history books, etc...

I had a lot of fun hunting for things and studying them but now they have become a burden that detracts from my enjoyment.

I’ve been working to trim them back to a few of my favorites and I would encourage you to take your time and do the same.


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2021)

Because they are all different as in my cat figurine collection. I have actually tried to sell duplicates. I have 3 of this cat and mouse sleeping in a basket figurine:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> Because they are all different as in my cat figurine collection. I have actually tried to sell duplicates. I have 3 of this cat and mouse sleeping in a basket figurine:
> 
> View attachment 178360


I guess that we are both at different places in our lives.

If you truly enjoy them you should keep them.


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2021)

I PMed a local estate seller through FB. This is her reply:


----------



## Pepper (Aug 12, 2021)

And?????????


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> I PMed a local estate seller through FB. This is her reply:
> 
> View attachment 178364


A sad but familiar response.

Move the things that you want to keep.

Advertise a free for all weekend.

Then clean up the rest and put it out with the trash.

The important thing is to get the house on the market.

Good luck!


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2021)

There are estate sales going on all the time around here. Why do these people have such high criteria? Not everyone has Chippendale furniture, first editions of Shakespeare or van Gogh paintings. It really steams me.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> There are estate sales going on all the time around here. Why do these people have such high criteria? Not everyone has Chippendale furniture, first editions of Shakespeare or van Gogh paintings. It really steams me.


IMO it’s just business.

These people are in business to make as much money as possible with the smallest amount of effort.

Even if they have a free weekend to take on a small clean-out they may feel that it would damage their reputation for high quality items.

In the end the reason doesn’t matter or get you any closer to your goal.

Try to accept it and move on.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> Bins and boxes filled to the capacity I can manage with a small part of my knickknack collection waiting for my next trip.
> 
> View attachment 178357


You didn’t get bubble wrap?  Why not?  It’s cheap


----------



## Pepper (Aug 12, 2021)

I don't know why you take offense that many people no longer want what you're selling.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 12, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I don't know why you take offense that many people no longer want what you're selling.


She does not want to hear the truth that most of the stuff she has , as that person said, has little or no value. I wanted to sell my mother in law's china, but it would cost more to ship it than I would get out of it.
That photo she showed of those tubs of "collectables" IMHO, should got to the curb with a "FREE" sign on them and she still would not get many takers.


----------



## RobinWren (Aug 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> I PMed a local estate seller through FB. This is her reply:
> 
> View attachment 178364


it is the same here, I've collected over the years, our age group have too much furniture, glassware, the younger generation are not interested. Now I donate to animal rescues , they hold auctions and are always in need of funds.


----------



## RobinWren (Aug 12, 2021)

Knight said:


> Did you notice the real estate agent was a relative of the seller?  Then there is the fee usually 6% so the difference between the original $265,000.00 & the selling price of $288,000.00  covers that fee leaving the seller with a little more than the original listing price after the fee is deducted.
> 
> 
> It is great she is moving to a clean well kept home so much  better health wise. It should be interesting to read future posts by Deb about the selling price of the home she described as a disaster.


what a steal, here one would not even get a studio for those $ and such a beautiful home with large garden.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 12, 2021)

Congratulations!  ....and don't lose the key!


----------



## Kadee (Aug 12, 2021)

I volunteered in a op shop known as a charity shop in other parts of the world 
if they got boxes of crystal and or ornaments they went into the recycle bin 
no one wants them anymore ,  didn’t even check bottom to see if they were collector or rare items.
If I moved I think the best thing I could do to save my energy would be to hire a huge skip bin where most of my dust collectors would go followed by any sewing items


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> There are estate sales going on all the time around here. Why do these people have such high criteria? Not everyone has Chippendale furniture, first editions of Shakespeare or van Gogh paintings. It really steams me.


Why should they buy your stuff if they don't like it?
What's wrong with people preferring nice things?
You have no right to be steamed about that.

You say you want to hold onto your parents stuff because it was "theirs", but for money- you can't get it out the door fast enough.


----------



## Knight (Aug 12, 2021)

RobinWren said:


> what a steal, here one would not even get a studio for those $ and such a beautiful home with large garden.


I don't know where you live but if you think paying $288,000.00 plus roof repair is a steal what do you think of this 
https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/1602-Luzerne-Street-Ext-Johnstown-PA-15905/78557116_zpid/


----------



## Linda (Aug 12, 2021)

Deb, Love your new place.


----------



## RobinWren (Aug 13, 2021)

Knight said:


> I don't know where you live but if you think paying $288,000.00 plus roof repair is a steal what do you think of this
> https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/1602-Luzerne-Street-Ext-Johnstown-PA-15905/78557116_zpid/


I would love a house like that, here one would pay $1,000,000 for a house like that and it would probably be a tear down and up would go the condos. I live on Vancouver Island.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 13, 2021)

Step mother summed it up for us .

"When I die ,, all this becomes  your  problem."

Yup,, yard sales  worked  for a bit of her stuff.
Rest of it is in our storage trailers,, which means when  we die it becomes our  sons problems.

Our sons  will probably have several  large bonfires to  get  rid of stuff.

Since  deb is  childless,, she should  stop & think, realize she's not going to be on earth Forever.


----------

